# Deviled Croaker



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

2 whole croaker, cleaned, about 1 lb each
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/3 cup flour
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1/4 cup corn oil
1/3 cup chopped shallots
3 cloves garlic, minced
3/4 cup dry white wine
4 teaspoons Dijon style mustard
3/4 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon sage

Wipe fish with a damp cloth or paper towel: sprinkle inside and out with salt and peper. Then dip the fish into the flour.

Heat half of the butter or margarine along with half the oil in a large skillet. Fry fish until lightly browned, about 5 minutes each side. Make sure the heat isn't too high. The grease doesn't need to burn. It will be used to make the sauce.

Remove fish and keep warm on a heated platter.

Continue cooking remaining fish, adding more butter and oil as needed.

When all the fish has been cooked, add shallots and garlic to pan juices and cook until tender.

Combine wine, mustard, thyme and sage. Add to the shallots and cook until sauce is slightly thickened.

Pour the sauce over fish and serve hot.


----------



## StingRayLou (Feb 20, 2003)

Are the Croaker fillet?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*whole croaker*

don't see why fillets wouldn't work. Might need a horse croaker for decent size fillets.


----------

